# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  Οικονομική στεγανοποίηση φωτοβολταϊκού ?

## Κυριακίδης

Γεια σας, μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς κάποιο οικονομικότερο τρόπο  "στεγανοποίησης" σε φωτοβολταϊκό πάνελ που έχουμε φτιάξει μόνοι μας?
Δίνω παρακάτω ένα παράδειγμα βίντεο του τι θέλω να κάνω.
<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Muwclw5oYd8&amp;feature=fvwrel" target="_blank">


και επίσης εντόπισα που το πουλάνε αυτό το υλικό της "στεγανοποίησης" και το βρήκα παρακάτω. Αλλά κοστίζει 62 ευρώ (Ακριβά). και είναι για στεγανοποίηση ενός μόνο πάνελ.

http://www.ricardo.gr/buy/κήπος-μαστ...v/an640974286/ χει

Μήπως ξέρει κάποιος , αν υπάρχει άλλη μέθοδος πιο οικονομική και εξίσου ασφαλή? Για στεγανοποίηση του πάνελ μας αξιόπιστα χωρίς προβλήματα?

----------


## sv2

ψαξε στα ναυτιλιακα

----------


## -nikos-

αυτος το φτιαχνει με διαφανο πολυεστερα που ειναι πανακριβος
και κολαει την εμπρος πλευρα στο φαιμπεργλας που ειναι απο το ιδιο υλικο
για να εχει την απολυτη εφαρμογη του στιχειου με το φαιμπεργκλας σαν τα εργοστασιακα
αν απλα φτιαξεις ενα πανελ και τα κολησεις απο την πισω πλευρα 
ποσο θα πεσει η αποδωση τους ??
γιατι αν ειναι να χασεις μονο 10% αλλα να καιρδισεις παραπολα απο τον 
τροπο κατασκευης τοτε ειναι θεμα αποφασης.
www.aandreou.gr εδω θα βρεις αυτο το υλικο αλλα να ξερεις οτι ειναι πανακριβο.

----------


## picdev

δεν μπορείς να βάλεις σιλικόνη που αντέχει στις υψηλές θερμοκρασίες?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Για σταθείτε λίγο βρε παιδιά .... το πρόβλημα μου δεν είναι το που θα βρω οποιαδήποτε ρητίνη, (τέτοιες βρίσκεις όσες θες).... αλλά απλά σκεφτόμουν αν υπάρχει "οικονομικότερος τρόπος" αλλά και ασφαλής (το ασφαλής το λέω) γιατί ανησυχώ ότι αν βάλω οποιαδήποτε ρητίνη που (πιθανόν) να έχει κάποια τοξικά διαβρωτικά και "φοβάμαι" μήπως μου καταστρέψει τις κυψέλες . Άλλωστε γιαυτό είναι ακριβή αυτή η ρητίνη και κάνει 62 ευρώ . 
Απλά ήθελα να μην βιαστώ ...... και να ακούσω γνώμες σας . 
Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο υλικό που να συμφέρει καλύτερα αλλά να είναι και εγγυημένο.

----------


## stefos1

δωσε μας καποιες πληροφοριες
που θελεις να στεγανοποιησεις το πανελ εμπρος η πισω στις επαφες

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Γεια σου και σε σένα Στέφανε, την πίσω πλευρά θέλω να στεγανοποιήσω (όπως ακριβώς δείχνει και το βίντεο που επισύναψα στην αρχή του μηνύματος) . 
Η εμπρός πλευρά των κυψελών ακουμπάει στο γυαλί ..... επομένως για να το τελειώσουμε σωστά θέλω να το κλείσω "σφραγίσω" όπως δείχνει και στο βίντεο.

Όμως εντόπισα το υλικό (που χρησιμοποίησε ο τύπος που δείχνει το βίντεο .... Sylgard και έκπληκτος είδα ότι ένα τέτοιο κουτάκι που είναι μόνο για ένα πάνελ . έχει 62 ευρώ.

Αυτό με στεναχώρεσε γιατί όλες οι κυψέλες που έβαλα στο πάνελ κόστισαν 110 ευρώ (για 75W πάνελ). Και κτυπάει άσχημα να βάλω 62 ευρώ + μεταφορικά = 70 . Μόνο και μόνο για να το σφραγίσω.

Ένα προηγούμενο ΛΑΘΟΣ που έκανα (για να σφραγίσω ένα πάνελ) ήταν ότι για κάλυψη της πίσω πλευράς έβαλα και δεύτερο τζάμι και το έκλεισα αεροστεγώς μέσα .... όπως κάνουν οι Επαγγελματίες τζαμάδες . Και αυτό ήταν "ειδική σύσταση" από αυτούς που αγόρασα τις κυψέλες. Όμως ήταν λάθος .... γιατί δεν μου είπε κανένας ότι αυτές οι κυψέλες αναπτύσσουν θερμοκρασίες όταν εργάζονται.... με αποτέλεσμα να ραγίσουν τα τζάμια!! 

Γιαυτό ψάχνω για οικονομικό και ασφαλή τρόπο για να τα σφραγίσω. πιθανόν από  κάποιους που έχουν δοκιμάσει οι ίδιοι και ξέρουν εγγυημένα.

----------


## γιωρυος

*plexiglass *3mm για πλάτη πλαισίου και γυαλί πάχους 5mm *για μπροστά . αλουμινακι [ *π *] περιμετρικα *με σιλικονι *στεγανι γυρω γυρω 25 ευρω ολα μαζι.
*το πιο οικονομικο Μιχαλακη !!!*
οποτε γουσταρεισ το ξεσιναρμολογεισ

----------


## stefos1

Μιχάλη πιστευω οτη η λυση ειναι απλη σιλικονη και αντεχει στην θερμοκρασια και στεγανοποιει και κολλαει βεβαια οχι σε ολη την επιφανεια δεν χριαζετε μονο στα κενα γυρω απο τις κυψέλες , επαφες ,κολλησης και αγωγους

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Θα προτιμούσα ιδέες χωρίς δεύτερο τζάμι (πλεξιγκλάς για πλάτη..... δεν το συνιστώ .... για όσους δεν το έχουν διαπιστώσει ακόμα είναι ΛΑΘΟΣ "πολιτική" να κλείνουμε τις κυψέλες ανάμεσα σε 2 τζάμια χωρίς να έχουμε αδειάσει τον αέρα από μέσα ..... την πάτησα και σε αυτήν την περίπτωση βλέποντας μετά από λίγο καιρό τις κυψέλες να "κολυμπάνε" μέσα στην υγρασία ... από την διαφορά της θερμοκρασίας. 

Αν δεν καταλάβατε καλά ..... δεν θέλω να κάνω πάνελ της μιας μέρας ! Είπαμε αξιόπιστες και δοκιμασμένες λύσεις.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

http://www.koufomata-alouminiou-pvc....oducts_tb_id=3

----------


## lampaki

> Παιδιά μην μασάτε με κόλες .. το παν και η "μαγκιά " είναι να αφήσουμε τα "παραμύθια" και πρέπει να βρούμε τρόπο να ΜΗΝ θέλει κόλες που αυτή ανεβάζει το κόστος κατά πολύ .
> Με στεναχώρεσε μια δοκιμή σε τεστ (δείγμα) με διπλά τζάμια αεροστεγώς κλεισμένα ... πήγα να κάνω κενό αέρος με μια παλιά αντλία κενού που είχα , και προσάρμοσα βαλβίδα στο πλάι του πλαισίου. Η γκαντεμιά είναι ότι έσπασαν τα τζάμια από την υποπίεση ....
> που θα πάει .. πρέπει να βρω τρόπο αντί για διπλό τζάμι να κολλήσω καλά περιφερειακά έναν καλής ποιότητας μουσαμά (με ενσωματωμένη την βαλβίδα) και να ξανακάνω κενό. ίδωμεν...



γιατί δεν δημιούργησες κάποια αντιστήριξη εντός του πλαισίου για τα τζάμια γιαυτό σου έσπασαν. Όταν το τζάμι σου στηρίζεται μόνο στις άκριες ε είναι λογικό να υποχωρήσει προς το κέντρο.
Θεωρητικά γέμισμα με αέριο ήλιο θα ήταν καλύτερο θα έδιωχνε τον ατμοσφαιρικό αέρα και δεν θα είχαμε πρόβλημα με υγρασίες, επίσης δεν έχουμε την ανάγκη αγοράς της δαπανηρής αντλίας κενού. Εκείνο που δεν ξέρω είναι η διαστολή του αερίου. Χρειαζόμαστε δυο βαλβίδες μια εισαγωγής μια εξαγωγής. Βλέπω οτι έβαλες και ενα πόστ με αργό αλλά αυτό εμποδίζει τις ανταλλαγές θερμότητας δλδ θα φυλακίσει τη θερμότητα εντός του πλαισίου κάτι που δεν θέλουμε.

----------


## PCMan

> http://www.koufomata-alouminiou-pvc....oducts_tb_id=3



E, δεν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο? Να μπουν μέσα οι κυψέλες, να μπει πάνω κάτω τζάμι, γύρω γύρω στεγανοποίηση, αφαίρεση αέρα και γέμισμα με αργό.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Το διπλό τζάμι μην ξεχνάμε κοστίζει ..
Αυτό πρέπει να γίνει... και φαίνεται εγγυημένο σχετικά με την υγρασία και αέρα. (αν δεν έχει κάποιος δική του αντλία κενού) μπορεί να πάει σε κάποιον φίλο που έχει.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSUrLOCT54o

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBjs8t5BMUg

----------


## lampaki

Το αργό δεν είναι γιαυτή τη δουλειά ρε παιδιά :Rolleyes:

----------


## lampaki

Λαμινοποίηση φωτοβολταικών πλακιδίων 

IMG_20140829_000549.jpg

----------


## katmadas

> Λαμινοποίηση φωτοβολταικών πλακιδίων 
> 
> IMG_20140829_000549.jpg



Καλησπερα.
Εσυ το εκανες φιλε?
Καλο βγηκε?
Ποσο να αντεξει αραγε?
Το δοκιμασες?

----------


## lampaki

> Καλησπερα.
> Εσυ το εκανες φιλε?
> Καλο βγηκε?
> Ποσο να αντεξει αραγε?
> Το δοκιμασες?



Καλησπέρα
Το έχω όλο το καλοκαίρι έξω στον ήλιο και πρίν από λίγο το έλεγξα είναι μια χαρά και έχει βγάλει και κάτι βροχές ωστόσο. Καμία ένδειξη υγρασίας ούτε έχει σκάσει το φίλμ από τον ήλιο ούτε ξεθώριασε.
EDIT : Ναί εγώ το έφτιαξα, το πόσο θα αντέξει δεν το ξέρω, υποθέτω όμως όσο και το φ/β πλαίσιο του εμπορίου με το φίλμ EVA που γίνεται με μέθοδο vacuum.

----------


## vasilllis

ωραιο θα ηταν να ειχε μπροστα τζαμι και πισω αυτο το φιλμ.Φανταζομαι πολυ γρηγορα θα κιτρινισει απο την ακτινοβολια.

----------


## lampaki

> ωραιο θα ηταν να ειχε μπροστα τζαμι και πισω αυτο το φιλμ.Φανταζομαι πολυ γρηγορα θα κιτρινισει απο την ακτινοβολια.



3 μήνες με απευθείας έκθεση στον καυτό ήλιο της Κρήτης με θερμοκρασίες που κυμαίνονται κατά μ.ο στους 37-38 βαθμούς κελσίου και δεν έπαθε τίποτα ! Γιατί να πάθει από τώρα και στο εξής. Πάντως έχω σκεφτεί να το φτιάξω και με γνήσιο φίλμ EVA 0,40 ή 0,60 mm , αυτά είναι φίλμ λαμιναρίσματος που είχα πάρει μια φορά τα χρησιμοποίησα ελάχιστα και ξεμείνανε τα περισσότερα φύλλα οπότε είπα ε και δεν τα δοκιμάζω να δω. Μάλλον δεν είναι το EVA αλλά πολυπροπυλαίνιου PVT ή κάτι τέτοιο τέλος πάντων.

----------

